# Annexed Cold smoke box for my Master Forge



## smokeydokey (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello All!

I am way behind on my posts, but I have been shooting pics as I go along, and I will start posting as I have time.

I built a cold smoking box this winter that turned out pretty well, and I'd like to share my Q-view with you.

I have a Master Forger vertical Propane smoker from Lowes. Its a decent smoker, but limited for me until now. When I got it originally, I tossed out the tiny smoker box in lieu of a 4" deep restaurant 1/2 pan, and popped 6- 1" holes in its lid and it works like a champ. 4- 6  hours of solid smoke depending on my damper positions and heat.

I really wanted to build a cold smoke box after rendering the fat out of about 20#'s of really nice bellies. We learn as we go!

I started by visiting my local appliance bone yard and picking up old stainless reefer racks, then built the box to fit them. I ended up with a 27"Wx19"Hx16" D box made of T-111 laminated cedar siding, which I anchored to the block wall that surrounds my property. I used 1x1 steel angle irons for the shelf brackets.

I drilled a hole in the side so I could insert my temp probes, and because I live in the Sonoran desert, I use a lot of ice in restaurant 1/2 pans and disposable foil pans to keep my temp reasonable during the spring and summer heat.

I used a jig saw with a metal blade and put a hole in the top of my smoker, and was gleeful to deep 6 the awful 1.5 inch chimney, in favor of 4" aluminum dryer ductwork from Home Depot. I used 2 flanges, 2- 90 degree elbows, an 8 foot run of semi- ridged flex hose, and 2 old tent stakes with 4" coffee can lids bolted to them for my "Mrs. Olsen" dampers on either end of the elbows.

I use a variety of woods seen below the ducting that include, pecan, apple, oak, nectarine, mesquite, orange and lemon. All are carefully burned over the lowest propane flame I can manage... I'm thinking that a Smart Smoker would pony up for one of Todd's A-maze-N products to lower my grief level... but then what would I complain about? That is next on my list, and I believe putting it in the Master Forge box, and drawing the smoke through the flex would be the cool set up for an over night cold smoke.

This thing has worked out very well for me so far, I have smoked Manchego, Cotija, Mizithra, Cheddar, Jarlsberg and Gouda cheeses, Almonds, Bacon, trout and other fish, and some really superb Lox. I have Q-Views waiting to post on all this stuff and more, and will as my time opens up. But in the mean time, here are some shots of my labors. Enjoy!

-SmokeyDokey












This flange is anchored in with high temp silicone and self tapping screws. The duct work is held in place with 2 part, 90MPH aluminum tape.Not seen is a 4" damper right below the elbow.











About 20# of ice cooling the smoke down







4" stainless half pan w/ lid for the replacement smoker box.







Under way







shelf brackets, racks, inside the ductwork flange
	

		
			
		

		
	







Ambient temp probe







This is the trickest part of the whole thing. These are coffee can lids and rusted tentstakes that are the smoke dampers on either side of the flex. you must buy or fabricate for this or you will be sad.







At my neighbors suggestion, I now have a 4 ft. stack that rises between the damper and the diffuser (unlike the 4 inch one shown)... MUCH better draw.







The maiden smoke: Jowl and belly bacon ala Al Blancher which comes out perfect every time...Thanks Al!

Also Jarlsburg, manchego and cheddar in the back. It ran at 75 degrees for 8 hours.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## frosty (Jun 12, 2012)

Great looking rig!  Looks like a total success!  Great job!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow that's is one awesome looking rig! Great job.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice set up for your MF.

Just a question for you.

Do you find using ice creates moisture on your cheese?


----------



## smokeydokey (Jun 12, 2012)

nepas said:


> Nice set up for your MF.
> 
> Just a question for you.
> 
> Do you find using ice creates moisture on your cheese?


funny you should mention that.... yes, it is a concern. There is no issue during the winter, and we are nice and cool, downright cold over night. summer is a different matter, however, when over night lows can be in the 80's and 90's. In these situation, I have opted for cool, over dry, and  if anything looks a little sweaty after the smoke, I cover it with a paper towel, and then dab it with a ShamWow. ( I know, but they really do work) Then I pop everything in the second fridge, and air dry it for a couple of days. 

I really think that an AMNPS, over night with no ice is really the ticket for this whole operation. I'll report back


----------



## chefrob (Jul 17, 2012)

nice smoke box.........i put a 3' exhaust n my upright and it also improved the flow.


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------

